# r9 290x Defekt



## edpum (7. Februar 2016)

Moin moin

Heute bei einer geplanten runde Ark mit Freunden ist mir folgendes passiert.

Ich bemerkte beim spielen meine beiden Monitore aufeinmal Schwarz wurden,und es kommisch riechte kurzer blick zum Case sah ich wie die r9 290x kurz funkte und rauchte.
Nach dem debakel habe ich den Strom abgestellt und die Grafikkarte  äußerlich untersucht,mir ist bei den lötstellen aufgefallen das diese sich dunkel Verfärbt haben.

Die karte ist grad mal ein jahr alt.


----------



## KILLERKRALLE004 (7. Februar 2016)

Hast du sie übertaktet?


----------



## edpum (7. Februar 2016)

Nein sie war nicht übertacktet sie lief immer auf Standart tackt.


----------



## KILLERKRALLE004 (7. Februar 2016)

Hast du das Spiel schon öfters gespielt und hast du sonst irgendwas anders wie sonst gemacht?


----------



## edpum (7. Februar 2016)

Es lief vor dem abrauchen ohne problme wie Fallout 4.Sonst was mit der karte angstellt wie unsacht behandelt oder so.. auch nein. 

Beim einbau vor ca einem Monat als ich das Gehäuse wechselte, habe ich die Grafikkarte wie ein rohes ei behandelt.
Die stecker vom Netzteil hab ich schon geprüft ob die der verusacher waren...  leider auch fehl anzeige meine alte Saphirre 6850 leuft momentan im Rechner bis jz macht diese keine Probleme.


----------



## KILLERKRALLE004 (7. Februar 2016)

Was für ein Netzteil hast du verbaut?


----------



## edpum (7. Februar 2016)

Netzteil Ist ein Be quiet Dark power 10 550 watt


----------



## KILLERKRALLE004 (7. Februar 2016)

Was für Temperaturen hattest du immer so?


----------



## edpum (7. Februar 2016)

Im schnitt waren es immer so 70-85 Grad


----------



## KILLERKRALLE004 (7. Februar 2016)

Also entweder war die Lötstelle nicht in Ordnung das diese schlecht verbunden war und zuheiß geworden ist oder das Netzteil hat eine Spannungsschwankung gehabt.
Ist es die Lötstelle noch verbunden?


----------



## edpum (7. Februar 2016)

also auf dem bild kann man es nicht sehen aber ich mach gleich noch mal eins die ist ab.


----------



## KILLERKRALLE004 (7. Februar 2016)

Hast du noch Garantie?


----------



## edpum (7. Februar 2016)

hier sind noch mal 2 bilder


----------



## KILLERKRALLE004 (7. Februar 2016)

Jetzt sieht man es gut


----------



## KILLERKRALLE004 (7. Februar 2016)

Du kannst ja mal googlen ob du einen Schaltplan findest und guckst nach dem code der an der Lötstelle ist, um herauszufinden für was die da ist


----------



## edpum (7. Februar 2016)

Ja hab sogar noch 1 Jahr Garantie drauf hab sogar noch die Rechnung hier liegen. 
Gekauft am 6.1.2015


----------



## edpum (7. Februar 2016)

Der fehler müsste da in dem Bereich sein. 
Was es sein könnte,kann ich nicht genau sagen da ich in solch sachen nur ein leihe bin.


----------



## KILLERKRALLE004 (7. Februar 2016)

Ich bin leider auch nur ein leihe


----------



## KILLERKRALLE004 (7. Februar 2016)

Aber das sind glaube ich die Spannungswandler


----------



## Drauka (8. Februar 2016)

Hi.
Ich würde anraten die Karte beim Händler zu reklamieren.

Beste Grüße
Alex


----------



## KILLERKRALLE004 (8. Februar 2016)

Drauka schrieb:


> Hi.
> Ich würde anraten die Karte beim Händler zu reklamieren.
> 
> Beste Grüße
> Alex


Das würde ich ebenfalls raten.


----------



## edpum (8. Februar 2016)

Hab mich beim Händler gemeldet ich beschrieb wie es passiert ist und halt bilder der Karte.

ehr geehrter Herr xxxxxx,

wir bedauern, dass es Schwierigkeiten mit der Grafikkarte gibt.

In Ihrem Fall empfehlen wir, erst einmal den Hersteller zu kontaktieren, da es sich hier um eine mechanische Beschädigung handelt und nicht um einen Gewährleistungsfall.
Sollte dieser an den Händler verweisen, senden Sie die Karte zu uns.

Das war die Antwort


----------



## KILLERKRALLE004 (8. Februar 2016)

edpum schrieb:


> Hab mich beim Händler gemeldet ich beschrieb wie es passiert ist und halt bilder der Karte.
> 
> ehr geehrter Herr xxxxxx,
> 
> ...


Dann kontaktier mal den Hersteller.


----------



## Drauka (8. Februar 2016)

Alles wird gut!


----------



## KILLERKRALLE004 (8. Februar 2016)

Drauka schrieb:


> Alles wird gut!


Beeestimmt [emoji4]


----------



## Schrotti (8. Februar 2016)

Da sind zwei SMD Kondensatoren einer Phase zur GPU Stromversorgung abgeraucht.

Das ist kein mechanischer sondern ein elektrischer Fehler und somit sehr wohl ein Gewährleistungsfall.


----------



## edpum (8. Februar 2016)

Nach hin und her geht das doch an Händler intern bei dennen vermerkt das es an Sapphire geschickt wird. 

Nach einer ca 60 std woche mit 2 Nachtschichten endlich mal was Positives.


----------



## edpum (8. Februar 2016)

Schrotti schrieb:


> Da sind zwei SMD Kondensatoren einer Phase zur GPU Stromversorgung abgeraucht.
> 
> Das ist kein mechanischer sondern ein elektrischer Fehler und somit sehr wohl ein Gewährleistungsfall.



Laut der Dame bei der rma Abteilung vom shop den ich mal nicht nenne ist es Mechanischer schaden. Hab hier im Forum Den support angeschrieben gezeigt mit vermerk das ich einschicken soll. Mechanschier schaden durch Fremd einwirkung,denk ich mir würde anderes aussehen.


----------



## KILLERKRALLE004 (8. Februar 2016)

Keiner will sie halt zurücknehmen jeder schiebt es auf den anderen.


----------



## steAK79 (8. Februar 2016)

Jaja, so sind`se, manche unserer lieben Onlinehändler.
Verkaufen ist bezahlter Aufwand, Abwickeln undankbar.


Da würden wir uns doch alle lieber auf`s Verkaufen konzentrieren.

Kann ja ber auch am persönlichen Unvermögen des jeweiligen Mitarbeiters,
oder ner internen Anweisung liegen, wer weiss das schon?!?

Warum schliesst Du Deine 290 auch direkt an 230V an, oder haust feste in nem höheren Takt mit nem Hammer drauf??
Was da immer alles kommt um blos den Kram vom eigenen RMA-Tisch zu schieben is scho fast strukturiert, oder?
Drücke Dir die Daumen!!

Grüße

steAK`


----------



## Drauka (9. Februar 2016)

Nur für mein Verständnis... die Karte ist jetzt beim Händler (oder auf dem Weg dorthin) und die melden sich dann bei uns? Kannst Du mir bitte die SN der Karte schicken, damit wir das auf dem Schirm haben? Danke.


----------

